# Arizona Legislature OKs Presidential 'Birther' Bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A woman walks past a sign directing voters to a polling place in the Phoenix, Arizona November 2, 2010. (AP)

PHOENIX -- The Arizona Legislature gave final approval late Thursday night to a proposal that would require President Obama and other presidential candidates to prove they are U.S. citizens before their names can appear on the state's ballot.
Arizona would become the first state to require such proof if Gov. Jan Brewer signs the measure into law.
Republican Rep. Carl Seel of Phoenix, the author of the bill, said the bill wasn't about opposition to Obama. "This bill is about the integrity of our elections," Seel said.
Thirteen other states have considered similar proposals this year. The proposals were defeated in Arkansas, Connecticut, Maine and Montana.
The bill won final approval from the state House in a 40-16 vote.

Full Story:
Arizona Legislature OKs Presidential 'Birther' Bill - FoxNews.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

AWESOME news! :wavespin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, but does it MEAN anything?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

It means Barry is going to have to answer some questions to get Arizona votes...

But I'm sure the AG will try to kick them in the balls over it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

right.as.rain said:


> Yeah, but does it MEAN anything?


It means the Messiah is already down 10 electoral votes in 2012, because he can't produce something that doesn't exist (his American birth certificate).


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Arizona gov. vetoes presidential 'birther' bill*

PHOENIX - Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer has vetoed a bill to require President Barack Obama and other presidential candidates to prove their U.S. citizenship before their names can appear on the state's ballot.

The bill vetoed by Brewer on Monday would have made Arizona the first state to pass such a requirement.

Arizona gov. vetoes presidential "birther" bill - BostonHerald.com


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

so much for holding old barry's feet to the fire


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

WTF!!! Political pressuer? :stomp:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I was fuming after I saw this....calmed down and now Im pissed again !WTF!!??:stomp:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought she had balls, wonder what her reasoning was.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Jan, what were you thinking???

You could have knee-capped the Socialist-in-Chief and upheld the Constitution with one stroke of the pen!!! :stomp:


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

According to the Bill, The Presidents Certificate of Live Birth would have been more then sufficient to get him on the ballot. They would even accept a baptismal certificate or a document from a Rabi confirming that a male baby was circumcised. 

Anyone who buys into the notion that The Presidents family, the hospital where he was born, the two newspapers that printed the birth announcement and the State of Hawaii all conspired together are nuts.

I can understand people who don't agree with The President but birthers are just a just crazy whack jobs plain and simple.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

haven't really done any extensive reading on the issue, but it doesn't seem to be going away and if questioning the birthplace of barack hussein obama is the worst that happens to this guy it pales in comparison to the slander and criminal remarks made about President George Bush


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

cpd4720 said:


> According to the Bill, The Presidents Certificate of Live Birth would have been more then sufficient to get him on the ballot. They would even accept a baptismal certificate or a document from a Rabi confirming that a male baby was circumcised.
> 
> Anyone who buys into the notion that The Presidents family, the hospital where he was born, the two newspapers that printed the birth announcement and the State of Hawaii all conspired together are nuts.
> 
> I can understand people who don't agree with The President but birthers are just a just crazy whack jobs plain and simple.


Well I must be one of the one who is nuts. Not that I know for a fact, but there has got to be doubts. If he was born in the US then that will end it all. *My biggest issue is why won't he just show his orriginal birth certificate*. Any body with any type of investigatory skills will tell you there is a good chance that if somebody does not want you to see something, they must be trying to hide sopmething.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Also remember that anyone who questions the messiah is a racist too. 

I don't know if there's anything to the whole birther thing, but if I was Obama, I would have provided a copy of my original birth certificate on day one. It does seem suspicious that this man ducks and weaves the whole issue like it doesn't exist.

There's a book coming out on May 17th that just might force Obama's hand. It's already #1 on the Amazon's bestseller list and it hasn't even been released yet.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I think a citizenship issue is just too much to hope for, but there is something to his hiding his certificate. I think he's trying to cover up a religion or family issue.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*I think he's trying to cover up a religion or family issue.*_

never thought of that, but since "Auntie" was living here illegally and then "poof" she's got amnesty. wonder what old barry has up his sleeve ?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It either says Muslim under religion
or 
Barry don't know who his daddy be.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

cpd4720 said:


> Anyone who buys into the notion that The Presidents family, the hospital where he was born, the two newspapers that printed the birth announcement and the State of Hawaii all conspired together are nuts.
> 
> I can understand people who don't agree with The President but birthers are just a just crazy whack jobs plain and simple.


Why doesn't he just release his birth certificate?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

A person who has nothing to hide should be more than willing to show the proof that their accusers are wrong. I have never understood anyone who feels the need to stick to their guns and refuse to provide the evidence that will shut up the people accusing them of doing wrong. If someone accused me of xyz and I could prove they were full of crap, I would gladly serve up the evidnce accompanied by a nice helping of "screw you where's my apology".


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Some Obama birth records have been made public for years

By Associated Press
Saturday, April 23, 2011 - Updated 11 hours ago

HONOLULU - Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.

Some Obama birth records have been made public for years - BostonHerald.com


----------

